# Queretaro with a 2yr old



## grumpity (Jul 24, 2010)

Salud Queretarians! 

I've found a few older posts from expats in Queretaro, and I'm hoping you could help me out! My husband and I want to move to Queretaro for a few months with our 2yr old daughter. We don't want to live in the suburbs and don't really want to have a car, but I'm nervous because I don't recall seeing a single playground or anything of the sort anywhere in Centro historico. Are they just hiding? What sorts of kids' activities can I expect to find? Childrens' museums? Any advice on childcare options? 
Also, how realistic and how expensive is it to find a furnished place for ~3 months centro historico? 

Many thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the area, and had hoped that someone from there would have responded by now. However, I'm sure you'll find some sorts of places to take your child to play. Mexico's cities are generally well supplied with parks. However, playground equipment, that may be familiar to you, will generally be found at schools or at MacDonalds, etc. In Mexico, families usually gather on the town squares at about 8PM to have a snack and let their children play with other kids. It is a very social time. Otherwise, children play at home, often within extended families under the same roof. They also seem to have much closer relationships with parents, than is typical in the USA, being happy to play with Mom & Dad, just as happily as with siblings or neighborhood kids.
So, I wouldn't be nervous at all. Yours is only two and your visit will apparently be too short to make many close friendships, or to even explore all of the possibilities. Nevertheless, you are bound to enjoy your visit. By the way, if you are looking for a baby-sitter, that is usually done within the extended family and you might have to consult neighbors for advice on that front.


----------



## grumpity (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, RVGringo! This is all good info - and it's part of the many reasons we like Mexico and want to spend more time there  I'm familiar with all the basics - and I love the family relationships I've seen in Mexico - my concern is exactly that we won't have extended family with us to help with childcare, and that we'll need to figure out what to do with her during the day (and work, too!)... and playgrounds as a concept, no the equipment itself is what I'm trying to find. And trying to do a bit of consulting the neighbors before we actually get there, too  
Thanks for your help!


----------

